# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Не устанавливаются драйвера на устройства

## i2save

Приветствую! Сразу оговорюсь: server 2008 r2, но проблема может быть общей для большинства ОС.

Столкнулся с такой проблемой: Вставляю флешку, которую раньше не вставлял в сервер и она автоматически попадает в "Другие устройства" с состоянием "Это устройство настроено неправильно. (Код 1)". Драйвер видит, но установить не удается. 
Если вставить флешку, которая раньше уже бывала в usb порту, то работает отлично.

Подскажите в какую степь копать?

----------

